# Ipad home install



## RNBRAD (Oct 30, 2012)

I intially wanted an iPad for a security monitor but I use it for streaming music almost daily throughout my house. I did a semi permanent install. 

Brad's Review - Home Video Surveillance and Music Center | iPad Wall Mounting Bracket Blog


----------

